# Anywhere to buy venison in DFW?



## nmaust (Nov 2, 2013)

I'll admit, I've never been a hunter, because my dad didn't have time for it, and I  played a sport every season growing up, but I always loved venison, because we ate it when visiting family in Maryland that hunted.  I know several hunters, but they all turn their meat into sausage, and I was wondering if there might be a place in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area that sells venison steaks and whatnot.


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 10, 2013)

Buy a gun and get out there.  Its never too late to start a new great hobby.


----------

